

Ask HN: Focus of a resume? (Writing vs. code, etc) - unknownian

I&#x27;m a freshman in college looking for jobs that are interesting, and I&#x27;ve realized that my resume focuses almost exclusively on programming as opposed to other skills. I saw an offer for a job that asked for writing samples, but the job application system only accepted resumes. Does anyone put links to writing samples in their resumes, or have a similar experience with competing mediums in their CV?
======
r3bl
Running a regularly updated blog and linking to it in your resume is a great
way to do both.

You can pretty much write about anything that is related to your education,
your programming skills, your choice of algorithms, and so on.

Don't worry too much about your writing style in the beginning and just keep
posting. Once you write about 50 posts, you'll see that your writing style
will improve a lot. In my example, I have started writing blog posts about a
half of a year ago. Now, my writing skills have improved so much that my
article is going to be published on Opensource.com during this week.

So basically, I've put in my resume the link to my personal blog alongside
links to my online portfolio and my LinkedIn profile. The rest of my resume is
now pretty much the same and I do have a way of showing my writing skills.

~~~
unknownian
Thanks! I've done this, but my latest post is a rant and I wonder if that
comes off as abrasive. I don't want the idea that a potential employer might
turn me away for strong opinions to influence me. What do you think?

------
JoachimSchipper
Generally, you should tailor your resume to the job/company (at least to some
extent). So feel free to add some more writing-focused information for this
job, and to de-emphasize your programming experience.

It's also not uncommon to put a link to a blog in a resume. ;-)

